# Trust in gold - not Bernanke



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...t-bernanke-as-u-s-states-promote-bullion.html



> Distrust of the Federal Reserve and concern that U.S. dollars may become worthless are fueling a push in more than a dozen states to recognize gold and silver coins as legal tender.
> 
> Lawmakers in Arizona are poised to follow Utah, which authorized bullion for currency in 2011. Similar bills are advancing in Kansas, South Carolina and other states.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found this article and thought it was appropriate here.

Instead of just a copy / paste of the information, I thought a simple print-to-pdf might be a little more easier. You may notice that only 5 of the 9 pages were printed - the other four pages were stock-charts not associated with the actual story.

*Every gold coin has two sides.*
OriginalLink: http://wallstreetpit.com/99421-every-gold-coin-has-two-sides/


----------

